# Bacon wrapped Rabbit



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

The other day we were at a local butcher and they had rabbits in the freezer. It's been about 25 years since I've had rabbit so i picked one up. After it thawed in the fridge for a couple of days I sprinkled it with my BIL's bbq seasoning and wrapped it in bacon, then in cheesecloth because they are so lean. I moistened the cheesecloth and then smoked it along with the bacon chicken breasts. 



It was smoked at 275 for 3 hours with pecan.



It was good. My one son who would try it said he liked it but it did kind of taste like chicken. lol

I will pick the meat from the carcass tomorrow and freeze it for future use.


----------



## dacfan (Feb 5, 2009)

My grandma makes a rabbit in red wine sauce stew that is wonderful. Did the rabbit turn out juicy? It sure looks tasty.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, it was moist and juicy.  It turned out well.


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great.  have not had rabbit in over 30 years. coyotes cleaned them all out here.


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't had domestic rabbit for years.  We usually have a lot of cottontails in the freezer, but didn't get to hunt them yet this year.  Yours looks so good, I'm raring to go now!  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Mmmm.. I love rabbit too. Used to raise meat rabbits, they are so tasty! Looks great Dawn!


----------



## pignit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Only had it fried in the chow hall when I was in the Air Force.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like it turned out great Dawn


----------



## white cloud (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great Dawn,
                          When my parents got married, my grama raised rabbits so slautered a bunch of them for the reception. I guess all attending thought they were eating chicken. lol


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for your compliments, everyone.  It came out really well.  Moist and juicy.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

That is some good looking rabbit. I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid.


----------



## grothe (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great...never had a smoked one...I'll have to change that!!
Nice job Dawn!!


----------



## sixpack (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

lol, and it was delicious!


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2009)

*Shoot me now, shoot me now!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 5, 2009)

Did it have one foot still attached when you purchased it.
Just kidding around.LOL


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 5, 2009)

Duck Season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big game cook (Feb 5, 2009)

ya, looks great. points. i raise domestics. got one thawed in the fridge for tonight. had about 65 this summer. down to 7 breeders now. about to fire up the breeding program now so ill have some fresh fryers this spring.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

That's a real nice looking smoke ya had yourself, Dawn. I've not tried pecan on chicken yet, how does it taste compared to cherry or hickory?


----------



## blacklab (Feb 5, 2009)

That looks great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As many others have stated, haven't had rabbit since I was a kid many many moons ago.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks.  

I haven't tried cherry yet.  Pecan reminds me of hickory, maybe not quite as strong.


----------



## dingle (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great Tbear. I'm wanting to go huntin a few of those things but wifey said I cant bring 'em into the house. She used to have pet bunnies.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks.  

lol, I'll take them!  Send them on down.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## riverdale (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good!  Another 3 weeks or so before Bucky can get busy with his 2 girl freinds, and then home-raised bunnies again


----------



## big game cook (Feb 17, 2009)

i seen pel-freez (out of arkansas) rabbits at krogers last night. $17 and change. WOW $5.99 a lb. it aint cheap to raise them but for $17 a rabbit im glad i do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  got a doz or so in the freezor. guess im sitting on a goldmine.


----------



## john dice (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bout a 3 pound frozen rabbit to try this out. 

I am going to use it for stew.


----------



## fired up (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy looking varmint!


----------



## oleolson (Feb 26, 2009)

Smoked rabbit is another thing on my list to do.  I might have to take a walk through the river bottoms this weekend and see if I can find any to shoot.


----------



## big game cook (Mar 5, 2009)

mine are about to have kits again. still have a bunch in the freezor but time to get the population going. i had over 70 this past summer.


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 21, 2009)

Im going to give the rabbit a try tommorow. i have about 15 rabbits in the freezer from this past small game season. Wow $5.99 a pound for rabbits! I spend about 5.99 a year for a box of shot gun shells that produce about 15-20 rabbits. But we also have dogs which make it easier. Ive always just cooked them in the crock pot with BBQ sauce. I cut them up real nice so what im left with to cook with is 2 boneless back straps (loin) and the rear legs, which are like small chicken thighs kind of, cant wait to do these rabbits!


----------

